# Busco Firmware para chips de auto



## Leon Elec (Ago 19, 2008)

Hola a toda la comunidad.

Estoy buscando algún firmware para un auto, precisamente del golf 1.6, pero en realidad, por ahora cualquiera me puede servir.

He estado buscando por toda la internet, y no he encontrado nada. Se que hay varios modelos, por ejemplo si funciona con GAS, sin funciona con leva, etc.El chip que utiliza es un M27C512, es un chip EPROM (y vino sin ventanita), no lo quiero toquetear por las dudas.

Ahora estoy buscando el hardware necesario para programar un chip de estos y veo si lo puedo llegar a leer.

Bueno, cualquier información será de mucha ayuda.

EDITO: la frase que está entre paréntesis, es porque no me dejaba crear el tema)


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 19, 2008)

hola Leon Elec el tema de la reprogramacion de ecus es algo e lo q hay muy poca información, yo en un momento estaba en eso, te puedo dar un par de pautas,

el porgrama q utilizan para leer los archivos binarios de las ecus es uno q se llama MASTERCHIP y otro es el WINOLS

despues havia en emule un archivo de un usuario llamado megane8v q hizo una recopilacion de 600mb donde tenia archivo originales y para gas de miles de ecus de miles de marcas

ese usuario pertenecia al foro de gnsusers q ahora se paso al foro gnceros, la cuestion seria tomar el archivo original y el modificado y buscar la diferencia en las curvas de los mapas de avance y de nafta / gasoil, y tambien hay algunas ecus q disponen un cheksum para poder arancar una ves grabadas asiqeu tambien necesitaras un programa de checksums.

lastimosamente por erros perdi la mitad de al información q tenia sobre eso en mi pc, cualkier cosita segui preguntando

mira justo aca encontre el enlace del emule con el paquete con los firmwares y los manuales

ed2k://|file|COMPILADO.CHIPS.ECU.-.Megane8v.rar|170079424|28CFEBD103E7086D60826DF8616C3475|/

(tenes q copiarlo y pegarlo donde dice enlaces ed2k)
un saludo stuart


----------



## Leon Elec (Ago 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias. Con esto tengo para continuar. Ya lo estoy descargando.

Si hay más aporte, será bienvenido también.


----------

